# Any other Kiko breeders here?



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

Any other Kiko breeders?


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have kikos ,...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a kiko/cross doe, she was one of our first set of goats we got a few years ago, and a family favorite. We always look forward to her kids, we breed her to boer bucks. She gave us some nice BIG triplets this year, absolutely in ♥ with her red paint doeling who we plan to keep


----------



## kikoguy (Dec 9, 2012)

I have kikos. Are you commercial or registered stock


----------



## HomesteadRed (Feb 28, 2013)

Any in PA?


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

kikoguy said:


> I have kikos. Are you commercial or registered stock


I raise registered Kikos. All my goats are registered and all goats I sell are registered. I have Purebred and Percentage stock.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish Kikos were more popular for things like 4-H, I'd love to get into kikos. Boers rule the roost around here for the county fairs. Biggest reason we breed our goats is so the kids can breed & raise their own 4-H goats.

I love the kiko/boer cross especially. Our doe isn't real big, but she's given us some fast growing, nice kids the last couple of years.
She had triplets almost 2 months ago 11lbs, 10lbs and 7lbs.
Her 7lb. buck is just as big as the others and he is really really nice, we just banded him, and my 6yo is using him in 4-H as her novice market goat.









I don't have a recent pic of the other 2, but this is about a month ago, her red paint doe ♥ She is the biggest, still outweighs her brothers by 2-3lbs. She's just over 40lbs now. My kids are going to show her as a 50% boer this summer for the fun of it and we do plan to keep her.









She had a single doe last year by the same buck, 13lb. kid. She was such a lovely doe ♥ My daughter showed her in novice market classes/commercial doe.









She was just under 90lbs at less than 5 months old.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on your daughters blue ribbon.


----------



## kikoguy (Dec 9, 2012)

What reg are you with we are starting to get into some reg stock we bought a buck fromb bar kikos out of mr speckles he is our reg sire he is american kiko reg


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

kikoguy said:


> What reg are you with we are starting to get into some reg stock we bought a buck fromb bar kikos out of mr speckles he is our reg sire he is american kiko reg


I have IKGA and NKR registered goats but I work with the NKR only. I deal excessively with the NKR.

My buck is SWP Moses who comes from ECR lines. My buck's sire is ECR Rusty. I don't know if you know who he is or not but he's one of the best in the country and most well know buck as well as lines.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I have my first kiko doeling, 3 months old now  I'm liking her personality and her growth. Will be adding another kiko doe in April who will be bred to a savannah


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a commercial Kiko and a registered boer guy.


----------



## kikoguy (Dec 9, 2012)

ya I have herd of ECR rusty. He is an exceptional buck. I can't remember but I think egypt creek ranch is just a couple hours south of me


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

kikoguy said:


> ya I have herd of ECR rusty. He is an exceptional buck. I can't remember but I think egypt creek ranch is just a couple hours south of me


He's in Mississippi. 

Well I know this isn't the right thread but my last doe just kidded. Twin bucks but that still puts me at twice as many does as bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, sounds like you had a great year with kidding!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I have an unregistered son of GHK Iron Sides (Zink Ranch) and will be getting 5 more unrelated Zink Ranch does later this summer. Nobody will be registered, but I'm crossing them on boers anyways, so papers aren't horribly important.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a couple unregistered ,Purebred Kikos. Located in Ontario, Canada. Will be looking for a Registered, Purebred, New Zealand stock Buck in a year or two. 
Any other breeders in Ontario?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I raise commercial Kikos. Too bad you guys aren't a little closer - I need a buck. :laugh:


----------



## shilohkikos (Nov 4, 2013)

We are about a year and a half into raising kikos. We have seven kikos plus two kiko/boer crosses.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My kiko had a little buckling just before Halloween, he's a horny booger! Lol his sire is high % boer w/ possible Spanish in him. Growing like a weed!


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

I raise Kiko and percentage Kikos. We have some registered NZ and Purebred stock as well as some unregistered percentages. I am located in Western Pennsylvania.


----------



## kataridin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi HomesteadRed. I am in Central PA and I bought a starter herd of 50% Kikos from someone in Glen Rock, after three expensive years of trying other goats. I love our Kikos! They were exposed when I bought them so they have us some 75% does to continue our herd growth. Just sold our first batch of kids. Hated to sell but some days you have to be a farmer and we can't keep them all! Btw, just learned to knit when we moved to the farm last year and know how to crochet. Love the idea of homeschool!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

